# Was Considering New Tv



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I was getting the new TV fever like everyone else it seem. Have been looking at new vehicles. DW was considering a Hummer H2 only to find that its towing capacity is way to low. Had found a 2003 with just 36000 miles. Looks like the Excursion is safe for a while at least because DW doesn't want a truck. Don't ask me why she doesn't drive it anyway. Womans logic... Says we don't need a new TV since I don't drive it daily and it sits in the garage most of the time. Where does that logic play into my new TV fever.









OK I have vented and feel better for now


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

a 31RQS with an H2?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I can give you 1000 reasons why a HUMMER is not a good choice for a TV ...

Go with the Excursion ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto on the Excursion

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, the H2 is a Tahoe with a boxy body. Only the H1 is a true Hummer.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> If I am not mistaken, the H2 is a Tahoe with a boxy body.Â Only the H1 is a true Hummer.
> [snapback]78267[/snapback]​


you are not mistaken

and the H3 is a trailblazer


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My vote would be an H2

The only reason - It would look cool. I have not seen any H2 pulling anything but ATV's and snow machines.







I think you would be the only Outbacker.com with a H2. If you are concerned about milegage....H2 is not for you.

If you are looking - do not forget about checking out diesels.









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think the only Hummer that would have any kind of tow capacity is the H1.

The H2 only has a tow capacity of 6700 lbs max.

The cool factor would definitely be there though!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope I am not insulting because we all have different tastes but.....................the Hummer is uglier (and a box) than an Avalanche







. There,I said it









John


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > If I am not mistaken, the H2 is a Tahoe with a boxy body.Â Only the H1 is a true Hummer.
> ...


After spending MANY days launching the H3 in Shreveport, LA.......the H3 is actually based on theGMT355 platform...Colorado/Canyon.

Mike


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I hope I am not insulting because we all have different tastes but.....................the Hummer is uglier (and a box) than an Avalanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Avalanche 2500 was my next choice.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I am not insulting because we all have different tastes but.....................the Hummer is uglier (and a box) than an Avalanche
> ...










JOHN I HEARD THAT









John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

our2girls said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


gees, that makes an H3 even less attractive, IMHO. The straight six in the trailblazer is a nice engine


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

KRKarnes said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I am not insulting because we all have different tastes but.....................the Hummer is uglier (and a box) than an Avalanche
> ...


And a fine choice it would be too, in my totally unbiased opinion!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> KRKarnes said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


I'll second that choice









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL..........


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Avalance, according to American Heritage.....a large mass or slide of material. Or in other words, something ready to fall down into a big pile!!









Sorry, just couldn't resist.

(Personally, I kind of like them).

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was at the Philly Auto Show and was looking at a Hummer H1 4 door convertable in dark red.....6.6L diesel.....I was trying to explain to the DW it would look really cool towing the Outback up the highway, the rear seats are about 3 feet apart (keeps the kids from fighting), and it was a convertable.....very cool in the summer!!!! All of this and it was only in the $140,000 range....she wouldn't go for it.

I did get a chance to see the 2007 Suburban and it is a very nice looking truck. Well maybe in a couple of years!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gary
You better take something sounds like you're getting a little TRUCK FEVER









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gary workin at a GM dealer is looking at them all day. He always has 'truck fever' Poor guy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

John is right...you guys should feel sorry for me...having truck fever and being around them all day long. I know just what the cure is, if everybody was to send me, oh I don't know $50 or $100 I could afford one of the new trucks!!! We even have the one I want. I get GM employee pricing so it wouldn't take much with my trade 33-34k should do it.....if anyone needs the address to send the checks to just drop me a email!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> John is right...you guys should feel sorry for me...having truck fever and being around them all day long. I know just what the cure is, if everybody was to send me, oh I don't know $50 or $100 I could afford one of the new trucks!!! We even have the one I want. I get GM employee pricing so it wouldn't take much with my trade 33-34k should do it.....if anyone needs the address to send the checks to just drop me a email!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a tax deductible donation??
















Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Gary workin at a GM dealer is looking at them all day. He always has 'truck fever' Poor guy
> [snapback]78568[/snapback]​


It is always easier to spend someone else's money









Thor


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

KRKarnes said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I am not insulting because we all have different tastes but.....................the Hummer is uglier (and a box) than an Avalanche
> ...


FYI The Av 2500 is being discontinued for 2006 (or 2007 .. can't quite remember). Not enough sales... Bummer, I was hoping Chevy would put the Duramax/Allison in a 2500 Av.


----------

